# Portuguese railways



## Dave Ottney (Jan 2, 2008)

My wife and I are going to be in Lisbon and Porto at the end of May this year. I've done some digging and found some info about the narrow gauge railways around Porto. I also found info about the tram museum in Porto. Are there any other railway sites that I should pay attention to in and around these two cities?

We're traveling with some friends, doing wine tours and tourist stuff but we'll have two cars so I can take off on my own.


Also does anyone know of any hobby shops in Lisbon and Porto? Model RR'ing and RC flying are my interests.
Thanks in advance for any info guys,
Dave


----------



## david bunn (Jan 4, 2008)

I went to Lisbon some years ago and don't remember seeing any hobby shops, wonderful fish restaurants though a whole street of them!!
The trams in Lisbon are worth a look, working antiques really very picturesque.

Bunny


----------



## Dave Ottney (Jan 2, 2008)

Yea, I'm looking forward to the food and trams. I'm also planning on seeing the tram museum in Porto and hopefully the Duoro narrow gauge line . 
Dave


----------

